# Can someone tell me where to find the airbag sensor?



## cindysvw (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi, 

I have a 2002 Diesel Beetle. The airbag light came on and I want to turn it off. I checked all the connects under the seats and they seem to be connected. ( I read that sometimes the connections may have broken or come loose). I also read that the sensor could be bad or something to that effect. But I do not know what else to do and I certainly don't want to take it to the dealer if I don't have to. I also read something about the seat belt mechanism. My passenger side seat belt does not retract all the way back. Could that be the problem? Where is the sensor for this car and can I check it? Thanks for the help. 

Cindy


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

your just playing a guessing game at this point. Find someone local with a vcds to scan your car or go to autozone for a free scan and come back with the codes.


----------



## Rusman (Jan 3, 2011)

Can't help much with your sensor problem, but the part the seat belt clicks into is connected to the air bag system. As an alternative to you futzing around with it, check in your manual to see what the warranty is on the Airbag system. Honda covers it for lifetime and I had the light come on in my civic, took it to the dealer and they fixed it up for free.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

There are four airbag crash sensors in the NB.
A left and right front sensor are located behind the front bumper. Only way to get at them is to remove the entire front bumper cover. There is a left and right side airbag crash sensor located behind the two rear interior panels.
There is also an airbag igniter for each of the four airbags.
So, if there is any kind of voltage variation to any one of these eight devices, it will more than likely trigger the airbag light to come on.
There is no way to turn it off without scanning it with VCDS to determine what fault code has tripped the light.
The best thing to do is have it scanned and make the necessary repairs as soon as you can.
This a safety issue that should not be taken lightly.
I'm just sayin.


----------



## puckster99 (Feb 27, 2011)

When my airbag light came on, I checked under the drivers seat and found the two wires were pulled apart because they were tyrapped to a metal piece along floor and the wires were too short and pulled apart. After splicing back together and had VW shop cleared codes, problem has not come back.

Good luck.


----------

